# How Does Opti-Coat II Make Paint Look? - Oooh pretty colors...



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How Does Opti-Coat II Make Paint Look? - Oooh pretty colors... *

*Check out the results on this 1977 Can Am Corvette with multicolor metalflake black paint!*
































































*The Swirl Girls came by to for the final wipe...* 



























*Time to inspect for swirls using the **Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light*


















*Opti-Coat II for a high gloss, long lasting shine!*


















:thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

id sware theres a car in this trend :doublesho

giggity


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

There must be an error. I cant see the girls in 8 pictures. Mike you should fix it


----------

